# 2014 1.4 Turbo Service StabilTrak engine light hesitation under acceleration



## ToddjFuller (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze 103K miles and recently, I have noticed a hesitation under acceleration similar to that of a misfire. However no codes are coming up. A few times on the highway under acceleration up hill or to merge onto highway, it will hesitate and jerk real bad and the stabiltrak message comes on, the traction light comes on and the engine light comes on. The engine light will flash, which usually indicates misfire. However, no codes are being stored according to mechanic who used the GM diagnostic device. I have seen other threads of similiar issues indicate the radio flashing, however that is not my case. I did new plugs and ignition coil pack module at 75K miles, due to misfire on 2 cylinders at that time, but that threw me a code at least. I have ready issues dealing with the computer for the traction control? I do know the lights only come on if i floor it under acceleration when merging to traffic or going up hills. I do feel the hesitation under minor acceleration but no lights.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Look at doing this to eliminate the possibility:

*Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable*


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd check the spark plugs. It might be spark blowout. The stabiltrak message come on with most any malfunction. It's a symptom, not the cause.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2019)

I’m having the same issue with my 2013 LTZ Turbo it has about 111K.
My car would hesitate taking off from lights, the smallest incline or even on the highway.
I haven’t seen any lights to show but it’s starting to get annoying and bad. I’m scared to drive long distance or for long periods of time.


----------



## SuperDaveDuex (Oct 12, 2018)

Plus one on checking the spark plugs. I experienced this exact issue and it was because the plugs were gaped too much. If the electrode on the plug is worn excessively, the gap will increase causing the issue you describe.


----------



## CruzerGus (Sep 12, 2020)

How did you go? Did you get this issue fixed?


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 9, 2021)

ToddjFuller said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze 103K miles and recently, I have noticed a hesitation under acceleration similar to that of a misfire. However no codes are coming up. A few times on the highway under acceleration up hill or to merge onto highway, it will hesitate and jerk real bad and the stabiltrak message comes on, the traction light comes on and the engine light comes on. The engine light will flash, which usually indicates misfire. However, no codes are being stored according to mechanic who used the GM diagnostic device. I have seen other threads of similiar issues indicate the radio flashing, however that is not my case. I did new plugs and ignition coil pack module at 75K miles, due to misfire on 2 cylinders at that time, but that threw me a code at least. I have ready issues dealing with the computer for the traction control? I do know the lights only come on if i floor it under acceleration when merging to traffic or going up hills. I do feel the hesitation under minor acceleration but no lights.



I also have this issue with my 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4turbo eco. Changed the spark plugs, oil change and a slightly higher grade fuel with dry gas. These did not work. Could there be something that I am missing?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jupiter said:


> I also have this issue with my 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4turbo eco. Changed the spark plugs, oil change and a slightly higher grade fuel with dry gas. These did not work. Could there be something that I am missing?


Welcome Aboard!

Mine came on and went away afetr I changed the negative battery cable.

This can *mean* the system is malfunctioning, the system has been turned off, or the system is receiving a bad signal. Is your Traction Control service light on as well, If so, there is likely an issue with the system. You are OK fine to drive the vehicle until you figure it out though. Just remember it is not working and drive accordingly.

a pretty decent post on stabilitrak: Chevy Cruze: Service StabiliTrak → Symptoms & Diagnosis | Drivetrain Resource

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

